# PugilSticks



## BradCon (28 Mar 2009)

Do they use PugilSticks in BMQ anymore?


----------



## dangerboy (28 Mar 2009)

If you are Infantry you do it on your Basic Infantry Course, I do not know if other trades do it.


----------



## Mosher (28 Mar 2009)

What is it exactly??


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> What is it exactly??



Try your googlefu.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Mosher (28 Mar 2009)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> THAT IS AWESOME!!!



Now, how about posting your research for the others that don't know. Don't forget to post your links also.


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Now, how about posting your research for the others that don't know. Don't forget to post your links also.



Don't be lazy, search for it yourself........  ;D


----------



## BradCon (28 Mar 2009)

"What is it exactly??"


Here you go gents.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFcjLZ2e3oo&feature=related


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Mar 2009)

That looks pretty fun!


----------



## dangerboy (28 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> That looks pretty fun!


After you have done it, let us know if you still think it is fun.  When you do it 2 minutes seems like an eternity.


----------



## ballz (29 Mar 2009)

I thought that was a USMC thing, I'm rather ecstatic that we use it as well.

Although, I've had my back against the wall before and yeah I can understand that 2 minutes of that would last forever.


----------



## GAP (29 Mar 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> After you have done it, let us know if you still think it is fun.  When you do it 2 minutes seems like an eternity.



A whole lot of padding on those sticks now.....ours looked like Qtips with boxing gloves and helmet. Good bayonet/rifle fight training.....and yeah, 2 minutes is a looong time.... ;D


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> After you have done it, let us know if you still think it is fun.  When you do it 2 minutes seems like an eternity.



I've been boxing for some time now so I don't think it will be too big of a problem, but I agree with you amateur boxing does 2 minute rounds and it does feel like a lot longer but I can handle it.


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Mar 2009)

It was my favourite part of CQC week.  I never could quite get the order of all the combos, so the pugil stick "ring" was great.  You do what you have to and make up your own combinations along the way.  Even with all the padding on the qtips, you can still get knocked pretty hard.  More than a few people have been to the MIR with concussions and loss of consciousness.

More to add:  The video is kind of similar to BIQ.  We don't have all that padding on the pugil sticks.  Personal protection is similar, but we use hockey helmets.  Reading the comments on the video were disappointing.  Finished after a kill move?  We kept going for the full 2 minutes, and if the instructors didn't think you were doing a good enough job, time would stop or wouldn't start at all until they saw some proper technique and aggression.


----------



## Mosher (29 Mar 2009)

I agree with soldier, i train mma and we go 5 minute rounds back to back to back hitting the thai pads doing combos over and over. Time does go slower but won't be much of a problem.

But also if your having fun, time will go faster then if you are dredding it!


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

Well this is a great dialogue, and it sounds like you guys can't wait to prove yourselves in the ring, and I'm excited for you,  we still don't know if this is a skill they practice at BMQ or SQ, or is it a rite of passage only available to infantry trainees?


----------



## Mosher (29 Mar 2009)

Just my opinion, but i would think it would be for all trades do to the fact that everyone should be trained in case a war breaks out. If they allow all trades to fire a weapon at BMQ i would think the pugilsticks would be included. I'm guessing it's a BMQ thing as firing a weapon and bayonet training are kind of hand in hand.
But again this is just my opinion, I have no idea.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Mar 2009)

Because the infantry role is to "_close with_ and destroy the enemy," it's only mandatory within the infantry training syllabus. 

Other arms _may_ train with pugil sticks, at the discretion of the directing staff, or as part of unit PT, but it's not part of their official training.


(I believe non-infantry are limited to pillow fights   >  )


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

Yea I was always told it was an infantry thing done in your BIQ training.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yea I was always told it was an infantry thing done in your BIQ training.



We did them on my field engineer QL3 so i doubt that the infantry has a monopoly on this type of training.


----------



## danchapps (29 Mar 2009)

Supply doesn't do this, however maybe those that work in clothing might want it, you know, when people get mad that we can't give them all the Gucci kit.


----------



## CorporalMajor (29 Mar 2009)

I've done it once back in HS..pretty much the same thing, and it's lots of fun.  A good way to develop some aggression in people, and quick reaction.   

Reminds me of that ridiculous American Gladiator show.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> We did them on my field engineer QL3 so i doubt that the infantry has a monopoly on this type of training.



CA,

Infantry is the Eng's secondary role though, right?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> CA,
> 
> Infantry is the Eng's secondary role though, right?



True.


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

I could use some pugilstick action, 
for those with experience, how quickly do the bruised egos heal?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> for those with experience, how quickly do the bruised egos heal?



Pretty quick. The course routine and the demands of the instructors is neverending so you get over it fast as there are other things to worry about. Best thing to do is to go the mess later, re-tell the stories and just get drunk.


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

What about the victors, do they ever come down to earth?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> What about the victors, do they ever come down to earth?



Sure...as long as they are just as drunk as the losers.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> What about the victors, do they ever come down to earth?



Like old West gunfighters, there's always someone faster and tougher out there.  Everyone gets the opportunity to get humbled.  I heard jabs were now no longer allowed?  There goes my secret weapon.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

How do they set up the matches?, by like size and weight. Just cause I'm a pretty small guy I'm 18 and only weigh 145 pounds and if I get matched up with this huge 30 year old, that would kind of suck lol.


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

Can anyone recollect a recruit asking for a Pugil STick tourney in BMQ?

What are the odds of a superior embracing the idea?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> How do they set up the matches?, by like size and weight. Just cause I'm a pretty small guy I'm 18 and only weigh 145 pounds and if I get matched up with this huge 30 year old, that would kind of suck lol.



I dont know how it would be decided but in the end i'm sure it will boil down to you doing what the staff tells you to do.

You dont get to pick an ennemy that is your size to fight with.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> Can anyone recollect a recruit asking for a Pugil STick tourney in BMQ?
> 
> What are the odds of a superior embracing the idea?



1) Probably been asked

2) Not very likely.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Mar 2009)

You won't do pugil in basic.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont know how it would be decided but in the end i'm sure it will boil down to you doing what the staff tells you to do.
> 
> You dont get to pick an ennemy that is your size to fight with.




That's true I guess I'll have to take w,e they give me but I'm sure I can handle it , I'm a tough kid.  ;D


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

I don't suppose an Int Op would ever be so lucky?  rly:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2009)

BravoCharlie said:
			
		

> I don't suppose an Int Op would ever be so lucky?  rly:



If it's not part of your trade, you're not likely to come across it. However, being a royal pain in the ass usually helps find someone to accommodate you in your endeavours in getting beat up.


----------



## BradCon (29 Mar 2009)

Understood.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If it's not part of your trade, you're not likely to come across it. However, being a royal pain in the ass usually helps find someone to accommodate you in your endeavours in getting beat up.



 :rofl:  BEST. POST. EVER!!


----------



## GAP (29 Mar 2009)

I think this thread has run it's course and is getting stupider by the post....the question has been asked and answered......Beuler!!.......


----------

